# Anyone have experience with Rushordertees.com, whether good or bad?



## Layne (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to get my online store started faster by offering just T shirts first. I'm thinking of DTG printing available at Cafe Press, or going with silk screening a rush order with a place like rushordertees.com. I know the Cafe drill, but does anyone have experience with the online Rush Order company? Good quality? Fast? Reliable? Expensive? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never heard of them, but there are 1000's of screen printers out there that I've probably never heard of 

If you need to know if they are expensive, you could just get quotes from a few other screen printing companies and compare them. 

If you're super concerned about quality, it might be better to just call around to the local screen printers in your phone book so you can get estimates and have a chance to see their products and printing shop first hand to see the quality.


----------



## krismo227 (Feb 11, 2008)

BEWARE! I am still in the process of trying to settle what our office calls "The t-shirt Catastrophe of 07". First of all, I had ordered 145+ items from them, but only received about 100. When I questioned if the other items were sent separately, they didn't even have a clue that they were missing. I can see one or two, maybe even 4, but 45+??? So my office staff and I began counting the t-shirts to see exactly what sizes were missing. As we were counting we found numerous shirts that were misaligned, different colored ink was used, and even some shirts had oily stains on them. I've spent the last three months going back and forth with them on a fair settlement. Getting in touch with someone that can actually help has been impossible and the two gentlemen I have worked with are unprofessional and rude. And apparently I am not the only one that has had a bad experience. Check out their information on the Better Business Bureau's website. Better Business Bureau Reliability Report
I wish I had done this before I placed my order.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

How did you pay for it?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

Did you get in touch with the BBB to see if they can help?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

if it was online im assuming you paid with a credit card. which sometimes credit card companys have there own protection against cases like this. i would look into that if you did pay by credit card


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

I agree with Manny, you should be able to do a charge back on your credit card or something. Although you did recieve 100 shirts so I am not sure how that would work.


----------



## sektor67 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

I believe most companies if you do not get what you paid for you can chargeback the entire amount. You paid for all of the shirts and they didn't get them to you and the way it sounds had no intention of getting them to you. I think it may depend on the company though.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

Watch the amount of time you have. You said you've been working three months. That's a long time, and you usually need to take care of things within a certain time limit.

Is small claims court for only personal, or can you take business there as well??


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

Small claims goes by dollar amount. I believe you have to file in PA though since thats where the company resides.


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

she never did reply to this... just interesting.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Beware of Rushordertees.com*

Yes. Good point.

It's interesting when someone joins a forum and their only posts are about their bad experiences with a company.


----------



## tshirtjunky (Mar 29, 2008)

*Unreliable rushordertees.com*

I just wanted to share my experience with Rushordertees.com. When first I called them they were very friendly and give a competitive bid for their screen printing. Since they told me their printing location is not to far from my home, I asked if I can have a visit. They rejected me.

So, since I have never heard of their name before (haven't found this site either). I asked them to send me the sample. Jordan (Nemeroff? - the owner?) was not fulfilling his promise to send me the sample, even I called back numerous times. They didn't send me any sample of their print. Well, I offer them to pay for the sample, but yet no samples are sent. 

3 weeks later, I tried to contact them again, but yet, they said they are too busy to send samples.

This unreliable promise is really dissapointing for someone who will do the business with them. I hope this will be a consideration for you to decide if you are looking for t-shirt company.


----------



## Rushordertees (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
We thought we would just give a little insight to the concerns from both KRISMO227 and TSHIRTJUNKY. 

Let me first start with KRISMO's Concerns.
KRISMO had placed a 145 piece order with us and through Rushing her order for her deadline, a box was miscounted when we unpacked the order. The very next day, we located the box and shipped it out BEFORE her given deadline. At that point, KRISMO had asked for half off her entire order because of us having missed a box originally. Unfortunately, she was unhappy that we could not accomodate that, but she came to agree that it was asking for too much. We saw it as simply as, we met her deadline, so why would it be deserving of 50% off? We did do the following for her however...

Now, 1 month after we had cleared up this issue with her and put in extra tees with the order, she placed another order with us for hoodies which we discounted for her. We were both in agreeance that at this point, everything was settled and satisfied for both Rushordertees and KRISMO. She did not even ask for a discount on the hoody order, we thought we could do that for her though. About 1 month later, she posted on this forum but did not express any further concerns to us. We just happened to come across this, disappointed that she had gone to these lengths. 

As far as the Better Business Bureau (BBB) goes, you will notice, all of the inquiries are SATISFIED. Unfortunately, every company does have issues here and there, but being in business for almost 7 years, seven satisfied complaints is actually a great record. Check for example UPS or MICROSOFT or any other company. They have in the thousands of complaints and we rely on these companies in our everyday lives.

Regarding TSHIRTJUNKY'S Concerns, this was a very honest mistake on our part. I spoke to Jordan and he had thought the entire time the sample had been sent by another salesperson here. It was a mistake and if TSHIRTJUNKY would still like a sample, we are more than happy to send one. 

Thank you so much for reading this forum and our responses to our two concerned customers. I hope this clears things up for both you and them.


----------



## Elyss08 (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a great experience with RushOrderTees.com! They were very professional, quick and inexpensive. I was able to talk to a sales rep every time I called and he was very helpful. The design function on the website worked great and was easy to use. I definitely recommend RushOrderTees.com


----------

